# Requesting prayers for continued blessings.



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2015)

At 9:30 Christmas night I asked Susan to spend her life with me. We took the first step in this promise when she said yes. Ever since I allowed GOD to move in my life it has been a beautiful journey. Please pray for us that his blessings will still abound as we keep him in the center of our lives.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats!!!!  Will say a prayer for y'all.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 27, 2015)

A good wife is the best gift a man could ever ask for,next to Jesus.
You are a blessed man.Prayers for you both.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 29, 2015)

congratulations! How great to hear a young couple invoke God as the center of your lives. Many blessings lay ahead.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats man!!! Praying for a successful and happy marriage for both of you.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 6, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> Congrats man!!! Praying for a successful and happy marriage for both of you.



X2 ! Thats awesome.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 6, 2016)

Congratulations to both of you.  Prayers added for you, too.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2016)

Man, that's awesome, I'm so happy for both of you.


----------

